# Canon Celebrates Production Of 100 Million EOS-Series Interchangeable-Lens Cameras



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 9, 2019)

> MELVILLE, NY, October 9, 2019 – Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, today announced that its parent company, Canon Inc., celebrated a camera-manufacturing milestone – the production of the Company’s EOS-series silver halide (film) cameras combined with the digital interchangeable-lens cameras surpassing 100 million units* as of September 20, 2019. An EOS R mirrorless camera (released in October 2018) was the 100 millionth EOS-series camera produced, which is a true testament to Canon’s continued dedication to innovation and evolution of the EOS series with its first full-frame mirrorless camera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## criscokkat (Oct 9, 2019)

That is a LOT of cameras. I'd be interested to know the number of EOS series lenses in the various mounts.


----------



## Adelino (Oct 9, 2019)

criscokkat said:


> That is a LOT of cameras. I'd be interested to know the number of EOS series lenses in the various mounts.


Isn't the total number of lenses 300 million? They reached that milestone a year or two or three or maybe a different number amount a while ago maybe not sure


----------



## okaro (Oct 9, 2019)

The total number of interchangeable lens cameras shipped since 1987 has been 235 million units. That means about 42% has been made by Canon.


----------



## Antono Refa (Oct 9, 2019)

Adelino said:


> Isn't the total number of lenses 300 million?



It was 140 million as of December 2018.


----------



## tron (Oct 9, 2019)

They are *******


----------



## Antono Refa (Oct 9, 2019)

140 million lenses / 100 million cameras =~ sqrt(2).

Coincidence? I Think Not!


----------



## tron (Oct 9, 2019)

Antono Refa said:


> 140 million lenses / 100 million cameras =~ sqrt(2).
> 
> Coincidence? I Think Not!


It looks like there is 1-stop difference between them


----------



## mpb001 (Oct 9, 2019)

I wonder if they will sell 100 million RF series lenses? I might not be around to find out...


----------



## SteveC (Oct 9, 2019)

tron said:


> It looks like there is 1-stop difference between them



Half a stop, actually---since f/ numbers are the square root of the area which is what matters. (f/1.0 -> f/1.4 = doubling the area, one stop)

Seriously, I hope the purchaser of that 100 millionth camera got a nice piece of swag for it.


----------



## Antono Refa (Oct 9, 2019)

mpb001 said:


> I wonder if they will sell 100 million RF series lenses? I might not be around to find out...



Canon sold 80 million lenses by August 2012, and 140 million lenses by December 2018. That is 60 million lenses in 6 years, or 10 million lenses a year in the tail the digital revolution.


----------



## Adelino (Oct 9, 2019)

Antono Refa said:


> Canon sold 80 million lenses by August 2012, and 140 million lenses by December 2018. That is 60 million lenses in 6 years, or 10 million lenses a year in the tail the digital revolution.


Interesting statistic... yeah definitely headed in the other direction now. Hopefully it will be a nice bell shaped curve, but I think it will drop off faster.


----------



## tron (Oct 9, 2019)

SteveC said:


> Half a stop, actually---since f/ numbers are the square root of the area which is what matters. (f/1.0 -> f/1.4 = doubling the area, one stop)
> 
> Seriously, I hope the purchaser of that 100 millionth camera got a nice piece of swag for it.


OK I was thinking in terms of f/stops but yes I get it


----------



## sdz (Oct 9, 2019)

tron said:


> They are *******



Canon -- an evolutionary dead end.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 10, 2019)

I probably have at least 8 or 10 of them, mostly film SLR's but 2 DSLR's.


----------



## DrJones (Oct 10, 2019)

For me, I had: EOS-650, EOS 350D, Eos 40D, EOS 60D, EOS 70D, EOS R


----------



## Go Wild (Oct 10, 2019)

Considerable number! From this i got 14. 2 point and shoot, 2 film, 1 bridge, 9 DSLR!


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 10, 2019)

I am *******!

I have too many of these 100 mio - yet not enough


----------

